# Apple schließt kritische Lücke in iTunes



## Newsfeed (23 September 2009)

Angreifer können durch manipulierte Playlisten einen Buffer Overflow zu provozieren und dadurch Code in ein System zu schleusen und zu starten. Daneben verbessert das Update die Stabilität in vielen Funktionen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

